# The nice thing about Railking



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Daylights; Eastbound / Westbound
Five mins. down and making up! Details on video!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmSl3-8-2v0

Thanks


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice is right. Love your terminal structure.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)




----------

